# Swimming Pool Refurbishment Costs ?



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

At the end of the summer we are planning to get our swimming pool (12m long x 4m wide x 1.5m deep) refurbished. I assume this will involve having it drained, pressure washed, a few tiles replacing, re-grouting, and the filter sand replaced, as well as a couple of minor repairs. Can anyone advise us what the likely cost for this might be ?
It would be good to have a "ballpark" figure in mind prior to obtaining quotes.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Crab eater said:


> At the end of the summer we are planning to get our swimming pool (12m long x 4m wide x 1.5m deep) refurbished. I assume this will involve having it drained, pressure washed, a few tiles replacing, re-grouting, and the filter sand replaced, as well as a couple of minor repairs. Can anyone advise us what the likely cost for this might be ?
> It would be good to have a "ballpark" figure in mind prior to obtaining quotes.



IMO it certainly should cost less than 100€ for everything.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> IMO it certainly should cost less than 100€ for everything.


Snikpoh - I don't know whether that's a typing error, or you're just trying to cheer me up ?
If I could get all that done for under 100€, I'd consider having it done twice !


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 10x5m pool and was quoted €700 around 4 years ago to re-grout the pool and replace a few fallen tiles, by the local pool shop. In the end, being a cheapskate, I decided on a local Romanian odd job man, who charged about half that. One year passed before the grout starting falling out. One lives and learns.


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Changing the sand alone will set you back about €100, unless you do it yourself.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

silverfox1 said:


> Changing the sand alone will set you back about €100, unless you do it yourself.


That's interesting as my plumber did ours recently for 30€


Is it the whole pool that needs regrouting? I was assuming that it was just a couple of tiles.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Last month I got the local swimming pool shop to change the sand in our filter. This cost 120 Euros. We also had cracking around the water line filled and about 12 tiles above the water line replaced. Our pool is 10x5 metres and I paid 300 Euros. It was a bit of a rip off as it only took 1 man about 5 hours to do with minimal materials but bearing in mind it was the first maintenance in 15 years, since it was built, I thought it was fair enough.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Would it also need an acid wash?
The average price for sand change is 100-110 euros 
Would expect the work required to be 300 plus.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We replaced our sand with glass last year. It costs a bit more but is more effective. The water feels much softer and looks clearer.
I would recommend it over sand.


----------



## jimiansville (Oct 11, 2011)

We are in the middle of a total renovation and extension project in our villa. The pool was built with the villa in 1974 and although ok was very old fashioned. We had the depth reduced to reduce the volume of water at the deep end, steps built, totally retiled, new LED lighting, new coronation and new plumbing. The cost was just over 10K. We now have what is in effect a brand new pool.


----------

